# Nescom



## engineer20

Salam to all...

I have cleared test and interview for the nescom, and received security clearance forms which i sent them back after filling. Now about 10 months have been passed but i have not been contacted by them except just for 1 time for clearance. I want to know that how much time maximum can be taken by them to clear the clearance and to call for joining. 

Eagerly waiting for your kind replies...

Thank You


----------



## GLADIATOR

Be patience brother, you'll be contacted by security clearance agencies, that could take time, some times it takes more than a year!

So do not worry

I hope you'll have the letter containing their number to contact!

Do contact them and ask your query!

Good Luck


----------



## compGeek

Asalam alaikum

Can anyone please tell me that how would i get to know about the vacancies in NESCOM. I have heard that they advertise in jan, fed and march.......but did'nt find the advertisement.....please help, that in which newspaper they usually advertise in march???......i wanted to apply as soon as possible THANKS...


----------



## GLADIATOR

compGeek said:


> Asalam alaikum
> 
> Can anyone please tell me that how would i get to know about the vacancies in NESCOM. I have heard that they advertise in jan, fed and march.......but did'nt find the advertisement.....please help, that in which newspaper they usually advertise in march???......i wanted to apply as soon as possible THANKS...



The one who told you that they advertise in Jan-Feb & Mar should get an award for 'Best Liar of the Year'

They do advertise according to their need, keep checking Sunday's Jang & Dawn Newspaper, some times they do advertise twice in a month (as per need)

Best of Luck!


----------



## compGeek

GLADIATOR said:


> The one who told you that they advertise in Jan-Feb & Mar should get an award for 'Best Liar of the Year'
> 
> They do advertise according to their need, keep checking Sunday's Jang & Dawn Newspaper, some times they do advertise twice in a month (as per need)
> 
> Best of Luck!



Thanks a lot.....but do they ask to come for walk in test/interviews with initial application form.......as i have noticed in an advertisement???


----------



## GLADIATOR

compGeek said:


> Thanks a lot.....but do they ask to come for walk in test/interviews with initial application form.......as i have noticed in an advertisement???



It depends on demand, some times they do ask for Direct Walkin Test & Interview & some times the process of sending the application to a designated PO Box!

Good Luck


----------



## compGeek

Hmm but i met criteria of desired qualification and skills as they have mentioned in advertisement but not preferable experience of 1 or 2 years ........would they consider me for that job/post or i shall wait for completion of such experience??? as m fresh graduate.


----------



## GLADIATOR

compGeek said:


> Hmm but i met criteria of desired qualification and skills as they have mentioned in advertisement but not preferable experience of 1 or 2 years ........would they consider me for that job/post or i shall wait for completion of such experience??? as m fresh graduate.



You shouldn't miss the chance, just apply, if they didn't receive much applications in that field, they'd have no choice except choosing the Fresh One's!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## compGeek

Thanks gladiator.........but if we once not selected in nescom due to any reason like experience.........Can we apply again, some other time or on next turn....or they have some issue for second time??? Plz guide me ......


----------



## compGeek

Eagerly waiting 4 your reply gladiator


----------



## GLADIATOR

compGeek said:


> Thanks gladiator.........but if we once not selected in nescom due to any reason like experience.........Can we apply again, some other time or on next turn....or they have some issue for second time??? Plz guide me ......



No issue at all, you can apply multiple times, in fact, until you get a job there, there is no restriction in that.

Good Luck


----------



## sajid1989

If they advertise for walkin interview, will they announce the names of selected candidate as they have mentioned in newspaper that its walkIn test/interview?? What will be the test pattern? and what about medical test? what do they check in it?


----------



## GLADIATOR

sajid1989 said:


> If they advertise for walkin interview, will they announce the names of selected candidate as they have mentioned in newspaper that its walkIn test/interview?? What will be the test pattern? and what about medical test? what do they check in it?



Nop, they'd ask you to go home after the test, if you are selected, you'll be sent an offer letter. Test Pattern is clarified in the other thread.

Medical Test contains multiple tests including, Eyes, ENT, Surgical, etc.

Medical Test process takes 2 - 3 days due to multiple tests.

Best of Luck


----------



## malik2013

hi,

Kindly advise me i am so much tens. i applied online on a web in a nescom project as a junior computer operator. then i receive a letter for test interview i clear all tests and interviews then they call me for securities form filling i fill all form and wait a complete year. and 4 to 5 time they contact me for security clearness and visit my home. now they call me for medical and they gave me appointment letter but when i submit appointment letter with medical certificate then tell me that u r not eligible for this post because u have 2 second divisions in education career. kindly advise me what should i do.


----------



## GLADIATOR

malik2013 said:


> hi,
> 
> Kindly advise me i am so much tens. i applied online on a web in a nescom project as a junior computer operator. then i receive a letter for test interview i clear all tests and interviews then they call me for securities form filling i fill all form and wait a complete year. and 4 to 5 time they contact me for security clearness and visit my home. now they call me for medical and they gave me appointment letter but when i submit appointment letter with medical certificate then tell me that u r not eligible for this post because u have 2 second divisions in education career. kindly advise me what should i do.



Who said this to you? It is not possible, they do send security forms to candidate after proper scrutiny, for staff level, 2 second divisions are allowed. Ans me the que: do you have less than 50% marks in any degree?


----------



## compGeek

Salam

Anyone got interview letter or call for the post of AM(Quality Management)????.......for the test held on 24 April at ICAP??? Please let me know.........eagerly waiting for your replies


----------



## jzuet

*I have submitted my security forms for PMO last month...when should i expect agency contact and for medical????...please REPLY*


----------



## viper46

when they give their advertisement in news paper?? i have not seen yet ... i am BE in electronics love to work in Defence sector but.....


----------



## jzuet

They conducted campus intrvws..


----------



## Rural depths

Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do???


----------



## Sugarcane

Rural depths said:


> Dear Members! I am in a dire need of your advice!
> I was born to a Pakistani mother and an Indian father (both Muslims), consequently my nationality by birth was Indian. During my childhood my father died and we came Pakistan and acquired its citizenship. I did matric, fsc then completed my engineering here. Now I cleared a test and interview for a strategic organization of pakistan that deals with its defence. They have sent me forms for security clearance purposes in which I have to give details about my father. They have also asked for the name and details of any relative residing in India. I do have relatives there but I know nothing about them and I am reluctant also to provide details about my father. What should I do? Please help me out!! I couldn't find a relevant forum for it so have posted randomly but please do give me advice of what to do???



How many time you will repeat this question? 

@Aeronaut i think he is just trolling here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rural depths

LoveIcon said:


> How many time you will repeat this question?
> 
> @Aeronaut i think he is just trolling here


I am not trolling.. I just need confirmation from as many people as possible..



LoveIcon said:


> How many time you will repeat this question?
> 
> @Aeronaut i think he is just trolling here


 I apologize if you find me annoying!


----------



## Rural depths

Luckily I found the right forum for the post because the organization I am selected in is a daughter organization of nescom...


----------



## Sugarcane

Rural depths said:


> I am not trolling.. I just need confirmation from as many people as possible..
> 
> 
> I apologize if you find me annoying!



You already got advice from professional yesterday. If you are not satisfied yet than give ad in newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rural depths

LoveIcon said:


> You already got advice from professional yesterday. If you are not satisfied yet than give ad in newspaper.


Ummm who is Icarus BTW???


----------



## Kompromat

Rural depths said:


> Ummm who is Icarus BTW???



He sells samosay on data darbar.....man as long as he answered your question why are you worried about his profession.?

Peace

@Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Aeronaut said:


> *He sells samosay on data darbar...*..man as long as he answered your question why are you worried about his profession.?
> 
> Peace
> 
> @Icarus


haha


----------



## Rural depths

Aeronaut said:


> He sells samosay on data darbar.....man as long as he answered your question why are you worried about his profession.?
> 
> Peace
> 
> @Icarus


Cool down! let's finish this talk..


----------



## Icarus

Aeronaut said:


> He sells samosay on data darbar.....man as long as he answered your question why are you worried about his profession.?
> 
> Peace
> 
> @Icarus




Best damn Samosas in the greater Lahore area, mind you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Icarus said:


> Best damn Samosas in the greater Lahore area, mind you!


Chutney leaves a little to be desired these days.. too bland

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

Oscar said:


> Chutney leaves a little to be desired these days.. too bland




Damn it, where's @Armstrong ? 

Butt Sahab, yeh chutney wala department aap kay pass aata hai. Main kiya complaint sun raha hun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Rural depths said:


> Ummm who is Icarus BTW???



Nice work R&AW counter intelligence operator, but c'mon you have to be more ingenious than that !


----------



## awan malik

am i eligable for (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
My QUalification
plz some one tell me
am i eligible to apply in (NESCOM,KRL,ATOMOIC Energy,NDC )?
My QUalification
BS electrical 2.4/4.00
Fsc 71%
Matric 62%
can i apply?
plz some one rply


----------



## hassan88

my test and interview is at malir cantt gate 5 on jan 7 for the post of junior research officer by ministry of defence but i didnt get any response yet can anyone tell me how much time they take in security clearance ?


----------



## Atif Iqbal

I have given the test with one of my fellow and he is called for interview but on the day he was called my mobile was switched off due to my test now how would i get to know ether i have qualified the test or not? I have searched their number but could not get any number. What should i do now?


----------



## Muhammad Khuram Ashraf

Can anyone please guide me regarding NESCOM Test pattern for Assistant manager Electrical? Many thanks!


----------

